# John Deere 112 Runs Rough



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys I bought this 1967 112 round fender about 2 months ago. I got it home swapped the battery for a larger one and cut the odd bit of grass to help my mother out. Any way the other day she wanted me to cut the tall weeds in the garden down so I made about 2 passes when the engine started to run very rough and puffing small amounts of black smoke and wanted to quit. So a ran I back to the garage and parked it to start fixing it. I cleaned the plug and checked the carb and its spotless mind u it has all original gaskets. But what I cant understand is why all of a sudden. I have adjusted the needle valve on the bowl of the carb but just wants to run rough anything pass 1/4 throttle. I have no idea what It could be and I haven't touched anything on it before. If anyone could help that would be great! I have a feel everyone will want a pic so ill upload those soon.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have a jet plugged,somewhere,or a worn needle.OR,the float is leaking,and flooding the cylinders.
Other than that,a faulty armature(coil),could cause it.


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

You also might try adding some *Sea Foam* to some fresh gas and running that through. Could be a bit of varnish in a jet.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok Im going to check the coil today with a tester I have. Ill have to pic some stuff up for this old girl. Was wondering if lead addictive would aslo help since this is a old engine because we use this in the Farmall H we have and seems to help the old girl run smoother.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ill have to get some of that foam. Ill test the coil in a bit to see if it is working correctly. Also we use a lead additive for our Farmall H that we own and it seem to help the older engines just wondering if it will help the old Tecumseh engine. Here you are fellas the eye candy.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

That is a nice RF!!!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes It is. When I runs she's a charmer. Haven't had anytime to work on the old girl yet. I got proper tires ordered for the front as one side rubs on the mower deck pulley. Also got Classic John Deere green paint and getting other parts as well. Over all its mint condition to say the least. Besides whens the next time you find another one for $300


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Got the 112 running finally. In between work and wheat harvest I got it fixed. Turns out it wasn't carb issues. We thought we had it solved after a quick head gasket change but, the problem still prevailed. Turns out it was the condenser causing it to spark all the time. put the new condenser on and it runs like new.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,JD100,
Can you check the wires on the regulator/rectifier,for their routing/color? You should have a brown one,a brown with white stripe,and a green one.
The reason I ask is that a new member,(cowboy danny) had these burned,and needs to know in what order they connect to the reg/rec.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ill take a look and post a pic for him as well. It might be different on mine since I have all new electrical components from the previous owner hence me posting a pic.


----------

